# Bathroom



## LadyCook61 (Apr 29, 2008)

**IMAGINE YOU ARE AT A PARTY ....**

* Tenth floor of a hi-rise building....**
**AND THEN YOU HAVE TO VISIT THE BATHROOM.... *

*You open the door... **
NOW, REMEMBER,* * 
**THE FLOOR IS JUST* A PAINTED FLOOR!**

KINDA TAKES YOUR BREATH AWAY.....* *DOESN'T IT?* 

*
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
*would this mess up your mind???
would you be able to walk into this bathroom???  I know I couldn't!


*​


----------



## Katie H (Apr 29, 2008)

I would be a basket case because I  don't  do "heights."  Whoa!


----------



## pdswife (Apr 29, 2008)

Holy Hannah!  I can just see what would happen after a beer or two.


----------



## Saphellae (Apr 29, 2008)

That looks photoshopped, but I'm sure that I would freak out if I was at a party (I'd probably be a bit tipsy).


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 29, 2008)

_       looks like Alfred Hitchcock in the making. Good shot!._


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 30, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> That looks photoshopped, but I'm sure that I would freak out if I was at a party (I'd probably be a bit tipsy).


I read that it was photoshopped.  It is interesting though!

Here is a real outdoor bathroom in Switzerland:


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 30, 2008)

I would not be able to handle that floor either I have major issues concerning heights because I lose my balance.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 30, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I read that it was photoshopped. It is interesting though!
> 
> Here is a real outdoor bathroom in Switzerland:


 
Talk about stage fright. 


LOL


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 30, 2008)

No way could I handle either bathroom ! lol,


----------



## Wart (Apr 30, 2008)

The first one, I would be fine once I realized what it was. 

About the Swiss public facility, during basic I got use to going with a potential audience.

Since this is a family show I'll stop here.


----------



## Saphellae (Apr 30, 2008)

Well I have to admit I would make something up to myself that as soon as the my butt hit that toilet, there would be some kind of mechanism that would turn the mirror into window...


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 30, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Well I have to admit I would make something up to myself that as soon as the my butt hit that toilet, there would be some kind of mechanism that would turn the mirror into window...


I know what you mean, I would be the same way! I'll bet smart aleck teenagers like to act like they see in to it, pointing, laughing, and acting goofy! Teenagers? Hmmmm, I could picture Buckytom, Buck, and a few of our other DC family members doing it!

Barbara


----------



## Calya (Apr 30, 2008)

Whoa. I think I would just leave the party to go and find another bathroom!


----------



## Wart (Apr 30, 2008)

Calya said:


> Whoa. I think I would just leave the party to go and find another bathroom!



Pee on the floor while yelling 'Look Out Belowwwwww" and "Heads UP!!!".

L!


----------



## NAchef (Apr 30, 2008)

That is done with Photoshop but it reminds me of the 3D sidewalk art.

Amazing 3D Sidewalk Art Photos

Very cool artwork.


----------

